# Update on our move



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Well the time is getting closer and its getting more exciting...also slightly stressful now and again....but we finally booked our flights yesterday, so we are moving over on the 26th September arriving at Paphos at 21.05....I still can't believe that we are really doing this....and keep wondering now and again if we are just mad lol.
We found a lovely little house on Airbnb for twenty nights so we are hoping that will be enough time to explore to find where we exactly want to live, but if things don't go to plan there are lots of places to rent short term that are available so we shouldn't have a problem.
Maggie our German Shepherd is booked on the same flight so hopefully all will be well.
It has seemed a bit of a muddle trying to get our dates sorted with shipping the furniture trying to coincide it with when we possible might have found a long term let so we are hoping it just all comes together....it probably won't lol.
We are shipping the furniture a bit sooner than we had planned so we have found somewhere to stay over here for the last week and a half, we have all our quotes in for shipping the furniture so this evening we will contact the company we want and also the car shipping people....so it looks like our plans are finally coming together.
The place we are renting short term is called Kouklia, Paphos, not sure what its like there but we will soon see lol.
I am going to have lots more questions, but the main one that hit me this morning as I was writing this was how to get from Paphos airport to Kouklia, I am guessing there must be taxi's outside the airport, but does anyone have any idea if they would be willing to take a dog....plus her cage which unfortunately had to be a giant one.
Nick finally officially retires next Friday the 24th August, its unreal how quickly the time has gone and unreal that in roughly six weeks we will be over there.....excited or stressed I am not quite sure lol.
Thanks again for all of your help
Sandra


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Sandra

A taxi will be able to take you from Paphos airport to Kouklia - it should take around 15 minutes. I'm not sure about your dog but we took our cat in a box from Larnaca to Limassol.

There's a restaurant in Kouklia square that my wife and I often frequent - Gabriels. As well as good food, they also make a decent mojito.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you have a very large travel crate for you dog a normal taxi would not be able to handle it but I am sure you could arrange a minibus or similar that the crate might fit in. Best to try to arrange that before you come

Veronica


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Nigel, thanks for your reply, and good to know roughly how far away from the airport this village is, we tried to find something as near as we could to the airport so that is brilliant....and to have a restaurant that does good food that is a definite bonus, I will remember the name as its my grandsons name......we will definitely be trying it out so thanks for that.

Veronica thanks for the idea of something bigger than a taxi....I have done some googling and it seems there are a lot of ads online for airport taxies at Paphos that can be booked up in advance online...lots of mini vans etc, so we will do that....I would like to say I can now stop worrying....but I came up with a new worry as soon as I sorted that one out.

I am trying to decide whether to bring the dogs bed as she is an older dog and I can't imagine her just sleeping on a tiled floor or thin rug...so I am wondering whether to bring her bed in a suitcase...she is a German Shepherd so her bed is big...I know it sounds mad but she has arthritis.....does anyone know if there is there a store that anyone knows of so I could buy her a new one the day after we arrive....it does sound a bit mad doesn't it worrying about the dog and her arthritis lol.
Also another mad question....I have a whirly gig washing line that is one of the big one's...should I bring it or leave it.....how do people in Cyprus dry their washing....I do wish my questions wouldn't sound quite so mad lol.....about eight years ago we lived in Canada for a while and in one of the towns we lived in there was a by law that stated no one could hang their laundry outside....so anyway I thought I would ask.
Thanks again for all of your help, this website has been amazing and I have nearly filled a book with things I have learned on here.
Hope everyone has a good evening.
Sandra


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a pet shop in Geroskipou which I think would be the closest one to you. In fact I think there are two. One the main road (B6) through Geroskipou into Paphos. 
In the summer you will find she will look for cool places to lie and will prefer tiles but in the winter the tiles can be cold and she will probably want to lie in her cosy bed.

Its isn't at all silly to worry about her arthritis but you may find that the warmer climate here will improve her condition a little.

Have you tried giving her Turmeric supplements? I have rheumatoid arthritis and I have it completely under control with Turmeric. I stopped taking the medications the Rheumatologist was giving me because of the nasty side effects and I have found that going natural has improved me far more than any toxic pills from doctors. 

https://www.certapet.com/turmeric-for-dogs/

I know amazon do Turmeric for dogs.

As for washing. Whether its worth bringing your whirlygig depends on the type of garden you have. If it is all tiled like many are there is nowhere to put them in.
Most people seem to use the fold up clothes airers which can be put under pergolas etc in the winter when it rains.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Sandra,

Why not put the dog bed in the dog carrier for the flight? We did this, along with a couple of toys to keep our dog in familiar surroundings for what we thought may have been a stressful time. In fact, we went a little further in that Letitia wore a T shirt for a couple of days and left it in the dog carrier so that our dog had the comfort of Letitia’s scent during the flight! If, on the other hand, you decided to buy a new bed over here, they are readily available in most pet shops, although Jumbos would be the cheapest place to get one.

As you are bringing a container over anyway, I suggest packing the whirly gig and bringing it with you. Good ones (eg Brabantia) are expensive here. Your washing will dry in no time at all here, but be prepared for colour to fade and elastic in waistbands etc to deteriorate quickly too!


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning Victoria, that was so helpful and has made me feel so much better, I googled Geroskipou and yes there are a couple of pet shops and one does say pet bedding, I have written the names down.... it is amazing how much better I feel, that will be our first thing to do after buying food lol....and I have made a note of B6 main road into Paphos.
Yes I can imagine she will love the cold tiles in the summer and her bed in the winter lol....I have heard of Turmeric for arthritis, I keep a small pot of the powder by the stove in the kitchen and add the odd spoonful to whatever I am cooking as Nick has arthritis in his fingers, but have never thought to give it to the dog...so starting tonight I will mix some of the ground turmeric into her food, just a bit to start with to get her used to the taste...I will let you know if it helps...crazy that I have never thought of giving it to her before so thanks for the reminder, I am glad to hear that it has helped you with your arthritis and that you got off the pills from the doctor, I know doctors do a lot of good and we couldn't do without them but if you can go more natural and it works that is totally fabulous.
Also good to know about the washing line, we will pick a fold up airer when we are over there, so another worry gone.
I am happy to say that right at this moment I can't think of anything to worry about lol
Thanks a lot Victoria, have a great day and hope it is warmer where you are as we have cloud and it feels a bit chilly....I just looked at the weather and according to my weather app it is 32 degree's in Cyprus and 15 degrees on the Isle of Wight...roll on the 26th September lol.
Thanks again
Sandra


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi David & Letitia
I only just saw your reply after I posted my last one to Victoria....I have to say that is a brilliant idea of putting a t shirt in with the dog when she is in her crate to come over, thank you so much for that and something I will definitely do as bringing her over is a worry...she did a flight over from Canada to the UK about seven years ago but she was younger then and I didn't worry but this time I am worrying a bit more lol, so that has made me feel better.....the instructions I have received from the airline is that I can put a small thin blanket in her crate, so her bed would be to big, her bed is pretty big and very thick, which is a shame as her bed would have made her feel not so stressed, we have sorted out taking her to the airport ourselves instead of using an agency so I can keep her with me for longer, but I was a bit stressed a few days ago when I spoke to the airline and found out we have to deliver her to them 3 to 4 hours before the flight where she is put into her crate and then that is it, she won't be allowed out of her crate again until the plane lands, even though she will be in the crate 3 to 4 hours before take off, its all to do with security etc and I guess they are worried about losing dogs, its a shame they don't get taken out to do their business before take off though....although we are lucky that Maggie has a very strong bladder so I am sure she will be ok....and I am probably worried for nothing....writing it out helps lol....anyway the t shirt is a fabulous idea so thank you for taking the time to let me know, I am sure Maggie will be happier with something like that.
I have looked Jumbo's up online, is it in Kings Avenue Mall in Paphos, do you think that would be a closer one to where we are staying as the closer the better probably, but its good to find out about all the local pet suppliers in the area.
You mentioned bringing the washing line as they are expensive over there....now I am thinking maybe I should...just in case lol....I guess if the house we find isn't suitable for a whirly gig then we can always sell it....ok that is a plan, thanks for your advice......I am really looking forward to my washing drying quickly, I just experienced that with the little heatwave we had and it was lovely....how funny that colours fade quicker and elastic weakens....things I never would have thought of....I will try drying things inside out, although it would be great to get my jeans more faded lol.
Thanks for your advice, it is appreciated....you are all totally great with helping out
Have a great day in that lovely sunshine which I am so envious of lol.
Sandra


----------



## brianr (May 26, 2018)

Hi Sandra
I am in the process of organising my dog for transport, which airline are you using and how much are they charging?
I am also on the IoW
Brian


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Brian
I contacted lots of agencies online that sort dog flights out etc, which I wasn't happy with as the majority of them wanted to pick her up a few days before, with Maggie being an older dog I wanted to keep her with me until we got to the airport, so anyway I contacted the company that Gatwick uses to sort out animals for flying and they quoted me around £1,300 approximately, this included the largest cage that they had and they said they would send the cage out to us before our departure day, this would have meant getting us, our cases, the dog and the large cage to Gatwick.....but then I had one agency that I found online that emailed and said that were wiling to book Maggies flight, take the cage to the airport for us to pick up and the total cost was £1180.18, which I was happy with, ....I have put her details below if you want to contact her.

[email protected] <[email protected]>; 
The airline we are using is TUI which used to be Thompsons....our flights are costing around £69 each...but that doesn't include luggage, I think the total cost of our flights and luggage for me and hubby came to £180.
I hope that helps,....by the way the cage we needed for our dog was the giant cage which is the biggest you can get, which made things more expensive, if you have a smaller dog your costs will be less.
Its all really exciting but really stressful....when are you planning on making the big move, I think at this point I just want to be sitting in the sunshine with a good book and for the stress to have left lol.
Anyway hope that helps, if you think of anything else I can help with let me know.
Sandra 
We are in Ryde.


----------



## brianr (May 26, 2018)

Interesting thanks Sandra.
I was looking at BA who only charge excess baggage fees for the flight and taking the dog to the freight terminal prior to checking in, this, all according to their online site, of course this may change in reality! Small/medium size dog so it should be a little cheaper.
I am in Upton.
Brian


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have to say it sounds like you are pretty well organized Brian, I have to admit I found the whole thing confusing trying to sort the dog out so I am pleased its all sorted out now, I do still have to find out where the place is that you take the dog at the airport so I need to get all the paperwork out to double check everything.
Unbelievable you are only down the road from us, what are the chances of two couples going to Cyprus just a few minutes away from each other lol....well next time you are in Ryde give us a shout and we can meet up at Costa....Nick retired last Friday so we are pretty much free now thankfully....just have to give my allotment up this coming Friday which I will really miss, anyway let me know if you are ever around Costa as we are in walking distance.
Sandra


----------



## brianr (May 26, 2018)

Hi Sandra
Weather nice again how about a meetup this coming week, late morning is good for me. Are dogs allowed at costas?
brian


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning Brian...yes this week is good, dogs are ok if we sit outside which is where we always seem to sit...how about Thursday at 11, you will spot us easily enough as there are only 3 or 4 tables outside and we will be the couple in our sixties...hubby has a lovely head of white hair but will probably be wearing his pale pink baseball cap that says Jacks Shack on it...looking forward to our meet up, we certainly will have a lot to talk about lol.
Lets hope this warm spell lasts.
Sandra


----------



## brianr (May 26, 2018)

Great look forward to it - see you then! Brian


----------

